# Jet 1015 bed extension with jml-1014?



## Bill_in_austin (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone has used the Jet 1015-BE bed extension with the older 1014 midi-lathe.  

I need to turn some spindles and have not had any luck finding an extension for my old Jet 1014.  I can buy the extension for the 1015, but risk having to return it (with expensive shipping) if it doesn't work.

thanks!
Bill


----------



## KenV (Jun 5, 2017)

Bill

The new extensions will not fit my Jet 1014 vs.  

On the other hand, you can use the tailstock on another lathe and this is the chance to beg, borrow or buy a second lathe for the project.


----------



## Bill_in_austin (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks Ken,

I've seen a couple references of people using it, others that say it doesn't fit, plus concerns about older vs less old serial numbers of the 1014. 

I think I may build this instead... (found in another forum post)

Low-Cost Bed Extension for a Small Lathe - FineWoodworking


----------



## KenV (Jun 6, 2017)

Bill,  if you are only doing longer spindles occasionally, look at the simple.  A mt live center stick into a post can be all you need.  

The shop built will work well.  If you enjoy building such, it is especially rewarding.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 6, 2017)

KenV said:


> A mt live center stick into a post can be all you need.



Great idea!

I might try this -- I've even got the MT2 reamer so I can make holes to take a live center. The reamer was about $8 on eBay.


----------



## Curly (Jun 6, 2017)

In those situations my Dad would make a bed extension out of hardwood or plywood to match and screw it to the bench to sit the tail stock on. It doesn't need to be pretty or all that precise to work.


----------



## Bill_in_austin (Jun 6, 2017)

great ideas! 

I'll be doing chair spindles for a shaker style rocker... so I think the home-made extension would be good for most of them; then add the MT2-in-post approach for the 2 especially long ones for the back (43").  the hybrid approach would still let me use a steady rest for the long ones, and I could use the tool rest for 1/2 the spindle at a time, then flip it.

Bill


----------

